# Unknown Coast Station



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thumbnail shows what appears to be a UK coast station. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Could be GLD - Lands End - Looks a bit like a young John Chappell

David
+


----------



## IanSpiden (Jul 18, 2008)

I though GLD was a bit more bright and open from my memories Dave , although thats nothing to go by these days , could be GCC but you are right it does look like John Chappell

Ian


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like a Wx, Nx bcast or something

David
+


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dave, Ian,

having worked at the old and new GLD stations I dont remember the WT being segregated. Certainly not at the Skewjack site. Also at StJust you could see the sea! from the WT position. Probably wrong! I thought it might be John but there is some grey on the sideburn area. John or Dave Nancarrow would soon give us the answer. Will see if I can clarify it.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dave,Ian,

sorry I cannot do this at present as I am using my laptop in Spain and I do not have their email addresses on this. I will have to wait until I return to UK 
in March, unless someone finds out before then.

Neville - Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't recognise the guy but the position seems to be in a small room seperated by partitions. The only place I can remember like that was at Burnham. There was a small room where the Miranda watch was kept. I studied for my French and German tests there, but it was a long time ago, so can't remember details.


----------



## Ernie Jardine (Jan 16, 2009)

I think, I am almost sure, that this is the 2nd working WT/RT point at GLD, Land's End Radio. I was OC there for 3 years in 1957-61.
I should know the RO but don't recognise the beard!
Ernie Jardine


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Ted, If I see what is a head set and boom mike in the picture maybe this is the Miranda point at GKL. I thought it was GCC just by the console position but the window in front doesn't ring a bell. What approx date is this equipment? 
Ernie wouldn't a RT point have a phone dial somewhere?


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

What was the Miranda Watch?

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

lagerstedt said:


> What was the Miranda Watch?


Try this lagerstedt..
http://home.freeuk.net/nigelhadley/tourofduty19712.htm


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks R651400 great story. 

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry this is not the Miranda point. That was situated in wing D at GKA and was never segregated. As Ernie was OC at GLD - StJust then I would have to say that he is correct.

Hawkey01


----------



## sandy steel (Jun 3, 2008)

I sat in that chair for many years, the R/O is Tom Maclennan and it is the 500Kc/s point at Wickradio.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Sandy.
Thanks for solving the mystery.


----------



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice to see GKR.

I used GKR on HF quite a bit as an alternative to GKL, especially when I was on the CARCHESTER on a regular run Great Lakes to Manchester, altho' his main customers were the fishing fleet.

He had 8mhz & [I think] 4 mhz as well.

Always a friendly station & you could often clear traffic thru quicker than thru GKL & particularly useful for OBS - he was always happy to get any traffic for you from other UK coast stations.

Sandy & any other GKR operators - Thanks Lads !

73s

Marco +


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

sandy steel said:


> I sat in that chair for many years, the R/O is Tom Maclennan and it is the 500Kc/s point at Wickradio.



Glad that is cleared up then.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

NoMoss said:


> Glad that is cleared up then.


 Maybe not.
TMcL was on my RO2 intake in Sept 63. The QTH may be GKR? If the RO is as stated and with a 46 year memory span I still cannot see any resemblance even with beard. That's why I asked if anyone could date the image.


----------



## porthgwarra (Mar 20, 2008)

All I can add is that is definately not GLD.
GLD did have a WT working point - but that's not it.

Older JC


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Porthgwarra,

John C,

is that you.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## porthgwarra (Mar 20, 2008)

Bullseye in one Neville.
How ya doin - in Spain I See !


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

IanSpiden said:


> I though GLD was a bit more bright and open from my memories Dave , although thats nothing to go by these days , could be GCC but you are right it does look like John Chappell


 Since John Chappell is now a member of SN and says it is not GLD and Sandy Steel offers no further comment. Not knowing the console equipment, a bit later than my time and only from the image of the RO this could be GCC.


----------



## sandy steel (Jun 3, 2008)

I am away from home at the moment and do not have good access to the web. 
This consol was at the back right hand corner of the GKR ops room. We had a partition built around it in the late 70's when we commenced a dual 500/2182 kcs watch. The CG phone is at Tom's left shoulder. As I said I worked with Tom from 1971 until 1985 and my daughter who is standing beside me recognised him at once. Not sure there is much more I can do to convince you guys!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

QSL Sandy, I shared a room with Tom when training at GRL in '63. I couldn't put a face to the picture espec with beard. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

Most certainly is GKR and Tom McLennan - I took the photie !!! Beards and age do change people's looks !!! I first met Sandy Steel at college in Glasgow, at which time he had a good beard on him, and didn't recognise a clean-shaven Sandy when I eventually arrived at GKR !!


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

marco nista said:


> Nice to see GKR.
> 
> He had 8mhz & [I think] 4 mhz as well.
> 
> +


12Mhz and 8Mhz mostly with a little bit of 4MHz at night and 6MHz available if required but rarely used - and only 300 watts !

http://coastradio.intco.biz/uk/gkr/hf.htm


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

BobDixon said:


> 12Mhz and 8Mhz mostly with a little bit of 4MHz at night and 6MHz available if required but rarely used - and only 300 watts !
> 
> http://coastradio.intco.biz/uk/gkr/hf.htm


Hi, Bob:

The 300W worked fine when I was on trawlers - and I also used 8/12MHz from the Caribbean when deepsea (the 12 MHz frequency was around 12.750, I think?) - saved the long queues via GKA, although you had to be aware of GKR's sked times.

Am I right in thinking that a note came out telling GKR not to work HF traffic outwith northern North Atlantic - seem to remember the ex-Wick R/Os at Stonehaven mentioning this - or I may have read an old GPO notice.

Rgds/Bill


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I worked GKR on 8 from Japan a few times when GKL wasn't coming in. 
What's puzzling me about this thread is: Bob took the picture, yet R651400 has obviously come across it somewhere out of context, so how did it get to where it is now, I wonder????


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice to see the originator of the pic on SN. I got the picture in an email from Alfredo who I'm sure would welcome anyone who cares to add to his site.
Hope I didn't violate any copyright Bob!

http://digidownload.libero.it/radiofficer/index.html


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Nice to see the originator of the pic on SN. I got the picture in an email from Alfredo who I'm sure would welcome anyone who cares to add to his site.
> Hope I didn't violate any copyright Bob!
> 
> http://digidownload.libero.it/radiofficer/index.html


The pic seems to be doing the rounds, which is good - I've no problem with that at all.

Tom's fist was one of the last to be heard on GKR's CW farewell.


----------

